# HDMI Port going bad?



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

I have an Onkyo receiver setup that has my D* box going into the Onkyo and the then out from there to a Panasonic TV. I had been having issues where the picture does not always come up very quickly and audio is hit or miss but usually miss. I swapped D* boxes and that solved the problem for a short time. Also swapped the cable from the Onkyo to the TV. That also helped for a short period of time. I am now seeing slowdowns with coming on again. I am tempted to swap the HDMI cable from the D* box in to the Onkyo but wonder if changing the port would be a better move. Any insight? Any other thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

This may have something to do with HDCP authorization on more and more channels than it does any failures on the hardware or software side of things.

As a test, I would recommend cutting the AVR out of the picture entirely and see if that impacts the performance. If it doesn't, anything else you try probably isn't going to help.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

HDCP is all or nothing, it wouldn't cause the picture to come up slowly or cause problems with audio only.

I'd try bypassing the Onkyo and see if you continue to have problems. Try each of the "Directv to Onkyo" and "Onkyo to TV" HDMI cables to test both. If you can establish that everything is good except when the Onkyo is in the mix, you know it is the issue. If you still have problems without the Onkyo, you have a pretty good idea it is the not the problem and you can narrow down if it is one of the HDMI cables, the Directv receiver's HDMI output, or the HDMI input on your TV.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll try them this weekend.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

What model Onkyo? Some of them had capacitor issues on the HDMI switching board. I made it longer than most with my TX SR606 but have to replace the capacitors soon. If this is your issue, switch to the input you want (SAT) and let it all stay on for a couple minutes, power off the AVR, power on the AVR and if it works you will probably have to replace the caps on the HDMI board too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

slice1900 said:


> HDCP is all or nothing, it wouldn't cause the picture to come up slowly or cause problems with audio only.
> ...


It would be true if HDCP is the all what is happening during HDMI negotiation ...

the delay could be occurring if whole HDMI negotiation stalled by many reasons, like corrupted EDID or non-standard EDID's values, passing EDIDs from TV thru AVR, etc


----------



## DesertWind53 (May 29, 2007)

I just had a second Onkyo crap out in the last year and a half due to HDMI board death.. first a TX-NR709. now a 717. MANY Onkyo model have this issue, Google Onkyo+HDMI and be amazed at how widespread this problem is.

Never again - have replaced the latest one with a Sony STR-DN1050 and will NEVER allow any Onkyo products in my home!


----------

